# PL Enterprise Under Construction



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

http://mw469.photosite.com

This is my build of the PL Enterprise Refit under construction at uDopia Planetia SpaceDock. The pieces arent assembled yet, just fitted for photos, so please ignore the unsightly seams! 

Im fairly proud of her so far. I have been taking shots and doing direct comparisons constantly to finally get to a point of satisfaction with the colors and patterns.

For reference I am using the IDIC pages and Cloudster's shots of the Retired A from STMP 5 and 6. I like this versions paint scheme better than the previous versions, it looks more refined, more elegant. Besides, its the version that has the most reference material available! I realize I have to change the nomenclature on her to NCC1701-A...

You fellow starship engineers are the experts, I'm still a novice and a Hack, so Let me know what you think! http://mw469.photosite.com

Also, I'd like to see more shots of your projects. http://www.photosite.com/ is a nice free gallery site. 

Trek On :thumbsup:


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

One of the best I've ever seen !


----------



## bwize (May 15, 2002)

WOW! I had a hard time telling the difference between the real deal and your kit. U nailed the colors and details perfectly. R those the refit decals floating around that U used for the strongback and other areas?


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks much for the compliments! I have been working on the secondary hull and bottom of saucer only to date and I have been nit-picking this thing for so damn long, I finally said F it!! I could keep on nit-picking and this would still only be MY INTERPRETATION of her! (I'll look into the blue triangle though..hehe) Besides if I keep seeking perfection, she'll never be ready to launch on time to save the Planet!!!

This is my second PL Refit. The first one was pure testbed and I painted her silver (CRAP) But it was good practice. I experimented with designing and printing my own decals for the deflector and strongback. I printed them on photo-quality sticker paper! So far, my testbed PL has had the paper decals on her for 10 months and they still look good with no lifting.

It took LOTS of time and trial and error to get the decals to a point of satisfaction. I had almost 100 color variations with maddening subtely between them. Then of course the colors look different in different light. So I used the Cloudster and IDIC shots as a benchmark. They were taken with a flash with some ambient incandescent light. Depending on the distance and angle of the flash, the colors look greener or bluer. THen I realized that most of the colors on the secondary hull are really only varying shades of light blue!! I proved this to myself by seeing my decals look pastel blue in standard room light and then greener and deeper with a flash. So it took a while to get the perfect balance of color and shades and light. 

Anyone interested, I will be posting my decal sheet.

Trek On


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Holy shnikeys! Awesome job on that one.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

what exactly is a shnickey lol
very nice work. 
Where is Udopia LOL shipyards LOL


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Excellent job man. Its really hard to tell the difference between yours and the real thing... and that's side by side! Alone it really holds up. Great job!


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

colhero said:


> Anyone interested, I will be posting my decal sheet.
> 
> Trek On


Hey I´m interested !! I can even make it downloadable, if you want to share your wonderful work with other poor souls seeking for the the perfect Enterprise model...


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for the compliments! 

Art-Pen; I will email the decal sheet to you. That would be great if you could make it downloadable and I'll leave it Public Domain. ...as long as I get the honorable mention for it!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Art-Pen; you are most certainly correct about the blue triangle at the bow light being backwards! I will have to fix that....


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Done ! Thanks dude !

As I can understand, you designed these to be printed in WHITE background paper, dont you ? It´s very important to achieve the right look.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm interested in the decals bring em on


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Please send those decals my way as well! I am devoting the summer to building my refit and those decals will be a huge help. Thanks!!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

YES absolutely print them on WHITE photo-quality paper on highest color and quality settings


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Ive posted some new pics on my gallery http://mw469.photosite.com/
I added a second layer of aztecing on the saucer, the small squares like Raist did. I love the effect! :thumbsup:


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

My decal sheet is now available at Thomas Models site: http://thomasmodels.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=259&sid=a4b457704a6fd29468217aa00e9ed6f7


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

New pics showing the lighting work in progress. http://mw469.photosite.com/


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank-you, sir!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

She's a good lookin' gal to be certain :thumbsup: 
Get some one to give you a pat on the back for this one, i reckon it's well deserved !


(Did anyone ever find out what a shnikey is?  )


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Isnt a Shnikey the flying version of the Chupa Cabra???
Thanks for the compliments gents. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

More pics! More pics! More pics! This one is awesome!!!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Krako! Quite an honor since I'm monitoring your build with awe...


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Howdy all. Some new pics at my gallery http://mw469.photosite.com/. FINALLY got the secondary hull done and will be mounting with lower half of primary hull this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I had to check the photo credits to see which was which ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Absolutely fantastic Col. I can not get over how much your build looks like the filming model. Keep those pics coming. 

By the way, what paint did you use for the gold tinted areas on your secondary hull? It looks fantastic!


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

F-ING WOW!!!!! Do you mind if i slavishly copy your work?


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks again guys! I almost got fed up with it and lost my patience. After all the months of experience now, I see many things I would have done differently, faster and better. Especially after all the great work and ideas from you guys. I might actually start another one. But oh the pain.....  



Raist3001 said:


> By the way, what paint did you use for the gold tinted areas on your secondary hull? It looks fantastic!


 Dude, I appreciate the opinion, but after seeing your Fantaztecing I wish I had started off with the Wasco paints with subtle blue, grey and gold tints. AAAAARRRGGHHH!!! ANyway, the light gold color is actually just a WhatchamaBrand flat white. Its a nice different shade from the base white, but it seems to be getting yellower over time and I might have to lighten some of it. Especially the large rectangle area on the Port side. 



TOS Maniac said:


> F-ING WOW!!!!! Do you mind if i slavishly copy your work?


 I'd be honored! After all, I'm "slavishly" using some of Raist and Krako's ideas! :thumbsup: 

Krako: whats the latest on yours??


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm working on the primary hull top... I've finished fitting the VIP photoetch window frame, and have the impulse engines connected. I used Envirotex Lite to fill the portholes -- after a few failed experiments, they actually look pretty good. 

As soon as I can fit the bulbs into the bridge piece, I'll attach it and then prime the whole primary hull top. I'll post some pics this weekend (hopefully). 

Anyhoo, more pics, colhero!!! I know, I know, I'm demanding...  I love the aztec on yours!!! Absolute perfection!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: NEW PICS at http://mw469.photosite.com/Album6/


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It just keeps getting better! Incredibly realistic! Great job!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

colhero said:


> :thumbsup: NEW PICS at http://mw469.photosite.com/Album6/



Col, are you sure your not just feeding us photoshoped pictures of the studio model 

All kidding aside, your build looks fantastic!!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks again for the kind words gents!!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Here's a beauty shot :thumbsup: http://mw469.photosite.com/Album7/


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I just now figured out to right click and click on "view image" in order to see the large pics. :freak:

Looks FANTASTIC! Keep it coming!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Hey everybody, I posted some new pics at http://mw469.photosite.com in Album 8. 
I slowed down on this thing recently and almost left it aside to start a new one, now that I have more experience and the wealth of knowledge from you experts. This one is kinda hack, but still looks pretty good, so I decided to finish it then start a serious one. The bridge in these shots is only a practice piece, the finished piece will have a much milder gold. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Col, I am amazed at how close those colors are to the studio model. Always a pleasure to see an update.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

very, very nice!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive painting job!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

colhero said:


> Hey everybody, I posted some new pics at http://mw469.photosite.com in Album 8.
> I slowed down on this thing recently and almost left it aside to start a new one, now that I have more experience and the wealth of knowledge from you experts. This one is kinda hack, but still looks pretty good, so I decided to finish it then start a serious one. The bridge in these shots is only a practice piece, the finished piece will have a much milder gold. :thumbsup:


Well, heck. I tell you what... I'm more than happy to take that "hack" off yer hands and will even pay shipping. I'm here for you like that 'cause I'm the kinda guy who hates when his friends have lots of "junk" lyin' around and such. So, you just box that puppy up nice and neat-like in an oversized box (I'll even pay extra for the peanuts) and tell me what I owe for shipping from you to my address. 

No, don't thank me. It's a service I feel should be provided to everyeone here and am ashamed that more people don't step up like this.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for the thumbs up! :thumbsup: 
The colors are right-out-of-the-spraycan, whatchama-brand Flat white, Satin clear, Matte clear and Light Blue (and Dk Blue for the torpedo lnchr, etc). Though I did go thru many a can to find the colors I was happy with....

To get lighter shades of blue, I first sprayed a lite coat of the Lt Blue (which gets darker with every coat) then sprayed a lite coat of this CHEAP flat white over the Lt blue. The cheap flat white (not my base coat) is the same stuff that gave the lt yellow azteccing on the 2ndary hull, so it gives the Lt Blue a slightly greener hue which was perfect. The darker Blue areas are just heavy coats of the Lt blue. Matte clear over everything. 

Deflector and Strongback are Decals I made. I used pencil and ball point pens for fine details.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> Well, heck. I tell you what... I'm more than happy to take that "hack" off yer hands and will even pay shipping. I'm here for you like that 'cause I'm the kinda guy who hates when his friends have lots of "junk" lyin' around and such. So, you just box that puppy up nice and neat-like in an oversized box (I'll even pay extra for the peanuts) and tell me what I owe for shipping from you to my address.
> 
> No, don't thank me. It's a service I feel should be provided to everyeone here and am ashamed that more people don't step up like this.



LMFAO! :roll: 

Your willingness to sacrifice 5 square feet of your abode to help me free up space at mine is honorable and duly noted! I will consider your services next time I have the urge to drop-kick her and burn the pieces....


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

New pics: Think I got the right shade of gold on my Test Bridge, added another layer of azteccing. http://mw469.photosite.com/album9


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

I completed my Bridge. Pretty happy with the way it came out. :thumbsup: http://mw469.photosite.com/album9


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ I would be too! It's definitely giving me the feel of the studio model.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Just about done with the saucer! http://mw469.photosite.com/album9 I might adjust the lounge windows to more closely match the studio model... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Fan Freakin' _Tastic!_

Really, this is one of the best I've seen... and likelt will see. Great job!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Some new pix. http://mw469.photosite.com/ I messed up my shoulder and only put in a couple hours in the last 6 weeks. Just about done with the top of the primary hull. After joining the sides and the Impulse engines I went back and modified the Lounge windows, squaring the corners and using thinner dividers. I am also accurizing my deflector dish. This test shows it colored with white spokes.

After seeing the great pix of the Studio model from Christies, I must say I am very satisfied with this build so far, though I will probably build another one using Trek Modelers lighting kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Really great work! When I first saw the pics I thought. "Refurbished studio mini".


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking really nice! You sure have a lot of detail in your bridge area, I'm impressed. How did you paint the grey band below the bridge so neatly? I struggled with this part on my model.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Gents! Again, its great to get appreciation for my build from those whose builds I appreciate the most. 

Krako, I keep tabs on your photosite and I must say of all the builds I've seen (including mine) yours has the best workmanship and detailing, which is probably why your build isnt going at warp speed! :dude: 

Trek, your builds look great and I like the colors on your last one. Of course, your Lighting is top notch and I would like to be put on the list to order your kit.

Ruck, as Krako the Grand Pooba of detailing will tell you, PATIENCE and PRECISION. It took me almost an hour to tape that area, and even then I had to carefully clean it up after with an exacto. Believe me I've made plenty of mistakes and have spent much time on re-dos and clean up. Thats why I plan on building another one so I can get it done right the first time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, colhero but I'm just learning and experimenting as I go along. In fact, I've learned a lot from your build up (which is absolutely stunning, BTW). I've also learned so much from Raist, Trekmodeler, Drewid142, Ruckdog (Ruck - your piece on how to fit the armature into the model was invaluable!) and many, many other members here. This site is the best place on the web to share ideas on the refit. 

So, keep those pics coming, colhero!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Col, I still say your feeding us pics of the studio model

Absolutely fantastic my friend. One amazing build.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Some new pics of my re-worked deflector http://mw469.photosite.com/Album11/

Painted the front face of the dish since this seems to be the only way to keep from seeing through the sides of it. Then I hand painted the spokes. It came out nice but a little too dark. 

Krako,
You might be "learning as you go along" but obviously only with this particular project. You obviously either have tremendous experience with modeling or you are a Surgeon by trade!

Raist,
Thanks again for the compliment! I wish I had your expertise with airbrushing... your azteccing is definitely the Standard. I am going to TRY and do my next build the same way. :thumbsup:


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

*New Pix!*

NEW Pics at http://mw469.photosite.com/Album12/ and http://mw469.photosite.com/Album10/ I finally joined the saucer sections. Couple small seams I still need to deal with. I will try building BEFORE painting on my next project. Also, I repainted the deflector dish from the lighter shade to the greyer shade of blue. I'm pretty pleased with it now that its coming together and I'm on the Home Stretch! Eventually I'll build a lit version... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Gorgeous build!


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I must that build of yours is truly stunning! Truly is a marvel to admire


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Very beautiful! How did you go about coloring the deflector dish? What colors were used? It matches the studio model perfectly. I'm starting a new refit soon and would like to color the deflector the same way.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Col, absolutely beautiful my friend.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks again Gents, your appreciation is most appreciated! 



The Trekmodeler said:


> Very beautiful! How did you go about coloring the deflector dish? What colors were used? It matches the studio model perfectly. I'm starting a new refit soon and would like to color the deflector the same way.


Trek, I painted the dish primer white, then a coat of the same Lt Blue I used on the entire model. At this point it looked too bright (see comparisons below) so I gave a quick pass of grey primer over the blue (I tested it first to ensure the grey wouldnt be "speckled" over the blue). Then painted the spokes flat white. 

This build isnt going to be lit so my method may not work for you. Check out this excellent example: http://groups.msn.com/USSAbsolute/tracysplrefit.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1426

Mike


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Very nice.


Im honored Sir! Your work is truly expert and a while back I had saved a few shots of your Seaview and Proteus to my personal photo collection of modelling masterpieces.

Mike


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

New pics at http://mw469.photosite.com/Album11/
Thought I'd get shots of her On the Bench and in natural sunlight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Col, jaw dropping gorgeous my friend.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Powerful compliment Tony, thanks again! You know I got my eye on your build too.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

New pics at http://mw469.photosite.com/Album11/ 
I think I have the perfect colors on the engines so far. A nice shade of Purple on the inside Grilles and a nice shade of dark blue on the forward grilles. SUBTLE colors that look black in certain light.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

colhero said:


> Powerful compliment Tony, thanks again! You know I got my eye on your build too.


Just one eye? 

I love the colors you chose for your engines. You truly are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent job on this so far, ColHero!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Very seriously nice !
She's a beauty (so many other words i could use but not on this BBS :devil: )

Smooth and clean work, excellent paintjob and as on the nail to the effects model as damnit, just gotta respect that.

Go easy


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! Very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks gents. Your appreciation is much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

New Pix at http://mw469.photosite.com/Album9/ Slowly but surely getting the nacelles done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ahhhh...... beautious Maximus :thumbsup:


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting better, and better!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

*New Pix*

New pics at http://mw469.photosite.com/Album8/
On the home stretch!! Just azteccing and details on the nacelles left to do.... :thumbsup:


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow! Colhero that looks great. Your aztecing looks very very good. What did you use for paint if I may ask?


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

wow! ...W O W!!! you've really motivated to re-start my stalled refit project. it's just that aztec-ing .. .... aarrgh! torture!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive, indeed!


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow! It's one thing to creat an accurate representation of a model -- you have capture the "feel" of the original. When I see pictures of your model I think of the shots over on the Model Builder's Reference Vault -- you know, the "Cloudster" website of the real deal. Your model has a great sense of scale -- it doesn't look like three feet of plastic.

As I'm sure you know, it's the paint job that is the key. It takes a lot of patience to build up paint, one thin layer after another, but it's the only way to avoid that "thick paint" look that can make a model look "clunky." Believe it or not, the human eye is able to detect differences of thickness of only 1 / 100,000 ths of an inch. And that is why the paint job and bodywork are so critical.

Great job!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for your appreciation! 

NOSSIRAG; That was the best compliment I've gotten. True artistic appreciation. 

As far as paint/colors: The colors are rattle-can; "Five Star" brand Flat white, Krylon flat white (base), Krylon Satin clear, Krylon Matte clear, DAP "Touch 'n Tone" brand Light Blue and Testors Racing Blue for the torpedo lnchr, lower sensor array vents, nacelle intakes. 

The "Touch 'n Tone" Light Blue color is actually quite a perfect color for the A. You can get great shade differences with the amount applied. The nacelle fronts, neck and other darker areas are heavy coats. The lighter blue areas (pylon stripes, pylon bases, impulse crystal ring) are just light coats. 

I originally painted the entire strongback using just this one paint and it came out great but too dark because I used heavier coats than I should have. The color is perfect because it matches the colors of the Studio model in all lighting. It looks slightly greenish in brighter light, and greyer in duller lighti, just like the Studio model. Took a long time, but the decals I made are perfectly matched for this paint.

The patterns on the strongback and deflector on my build are paper decals that I designed and printed after serious research and comparison to the studio model. ThomasModels had posted these decals on the forum here: http://thomasmodels.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=259 

Azteccing of course was a BIATCH. I think Aztec Dummy templates are too difficult to work with, so I made friskets for everything, including the primary hull. I used both Satin and Matt finishes as well as the cheap flat white that I mentioned above. The Primary hull has 3 layers. thumbsup: 

http://mw469.photosite.com/


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

*Got a new camera*

Got a new 8mp camera. Here's a couple detail shots :thumbsup: 
http://mw469.photosite.com/


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

What did you use for the red line? Looks really really good.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Are those hand-drawn pencil lines around the bridge and the raised plating in the mid-section? If so I congratulate you on your incredibly steady hands.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

That bridge section is just stunning. It's all looking so sickengly sharp and crisp...i mean that in a good way of course 

She's looking gorgeous col, really and truly gorgeous :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Go easy


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys! Long hours of work... Hand drawn pencil and marker lines and tiny black dots... an hour to apply and straighten the red line decals.... I even sanded down the slightly raised section on the top of B deck that surrounds the bridge lights because the molded shape isnt quite right - it flares outward too much on the sides AAAAARRRGH :freak:


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow!

Really precise and detailed! I was quite proud of my refit build, now when i look back....it looks like an ape painted it with handfulls of emulsion.....

Very nice job sir!

Rich


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

colhero said:


> .. I even sanded down the slightly raised section on the top of B deck that surrounds the bridge lights because the molded shape isnt quite right - it flares outward too much on the sides


Col, if you have useful evidence, why not add it to following thread? Cheers

"PL Refit Inaccuracies and Fixes"


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

New pics at http://mw469.photosite.com/Album7/ I did side by side comparison shots. The 2 closeups of the deflector are older and I have since accurized the patterns. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy Smokes! I do believe you've cloned the original! 

That's really incredible work :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Outstanding work Col. Really well done


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

This is a great job indeed.

Just one question from my side. How did you choose to do the sensor bands on this build. They look subtle and very convincing, have they been painted in? Cheers

Flux


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

At a glance, it's bloody hard to tell which is which.

Anstonishing workmanship, first class if ever there was one !!
You are to be congratulated sir!

Go easy


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Very Nice Col. You really nailed the colors and finish.

Mark


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Thanks gents. I believe I nailed the colors and have some good details, but frankly I wish I had the workmanship experience and patience some of you guys have. And I wish I had given her light. Guess I better finish this one and start the next one! :thumbsup: 



 Flux Chiller said:


> This is a great job indeed.
> 
> Just one question from my side. How did you choose to do the sensor bands on this build. They look subtle and very convincing, have they been painted in? Cheers Flux


Flux, I used my own decals for the entire Deflector and Strongback. They are available somewhere in these posts. The colors are dead on but the decals recently offered by Arthur Pendragon are more accurate.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Hi Col,

yeah, I was referring to the three bands around the saucer (they are actually part of the deflector grid I believe).

Painted on my own strongback, but the masking was very very painful. Still gives me sleepless nights!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Col, your work is absolutely superb :thumbsup:.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Flux Chiller said:


> Hi Col,
> 
> yeah, I was referring to the three bands around the saucer (they are actually part of the deflector grid I believe).
> 
> Painted on my own strongback, but the masking was very very painful. Still gives me sleepless nights!


Flux, I masked and painted those bands. Actually I painted them a very lite grey BEFORE I assembled them. This may have been a bone-head since the pieces did not fit perfectly and I had to work some slight of hand to fill the gaps after assembly. 

But after seeing the pics from Christies, I realized that the entire side wall of the primary hull where the bands is actually colored a VERY lite blue-grey. This is almost unnoticable. So in reality the bands arent colored seperately from the side wall. They only appear to be because of their geometry. The arrow in the pic shows this. So this s another detail I'll have to do right on my next one! :thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

colhero said:


> But after seeing the pics from Christies, I realized that the entire side wall of the primary hull where the bands is actually colored a VERY lite blue-grey. This is almost unnoticable. So in reality the bands arent colored seperately from the side wall. They only appear to be because of their geometry.


Actually, the side walls are not completely light blue. They are also azteced like the rest of the ship. There just isn't any moment in the films where you get a good look at this. Look closely at some of the early promotional photography of the refit and you can see it slightly.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

MartinHatfield said:


> Actually, the side walls are not completely light blue. They are also azteced like the rest of the ship. There just isn't any moment in the films where you get a good look at this. Look closely at some of the early promotional photography of the refit and you can see it slightly.


I havent seen that effect in any of the "A" shots. Perhaps only on the Refit?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, the paneling does extend on to the side walls on the refit. It's just hard to see it... It probably was a victim of the repainting for STIV

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent08.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent27.jpg


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Krako, I've been following your build. Looking good. I love your detailing. The Rec Dec and Lounge look great. What you did with the Lounge windows is fantastic and the most accurate I've seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

colhero said:


> So in reality the bands arent colored seperately from the side wall. They only appear to be because of their geometry.


fair point, if the lines are left etched and not filled the light should fall on them differently and give that effect. I'm going to add a spot of pencil into the lines, or ink them in to make them look dark as in the screenshots, I think. 

interesting discussion points on the patterns extending onto the saucer edge..


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Flux Chiller said:


> fair point, if the lines are left etched and not filled the light should fall on them differently and give that effect. I'm going to add a spot of pencil into the lines, or ink them in to make them look dark as in the screenshots, I think.


If you have actually etched the lines into the sides, I would suggest a nice wash of a dark grey or some other appropriate color. I think black or pencil lead might appear too dark.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

not etched, just as moulded. I will go the wash method. Thanks


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Hey guys. I took some new pics to stir my motivation. http://mw469.photosite.com/Album6/ I still have 10+ hours of work to do on the nacelles but just got into that rutt where motivation does not live. Part of that lack of motivation comes from seeing a few things I would have definitely done differently and all the great ideas you guys are coming up with!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Howdy all. I finally mustered up the motivation to finish this biatch. Azteced the Nacelles with a clear coat and a little off-white. Also started applying the Grid lines using a #3 mechanical pencil which works great! :thumbsup: 

Some pics are with high contrast to show the azteccing more prominently. Dont let the greenish tint fool you, thats just an effect of the camera as is also evident in many pics of the studio model.

New photo album location: http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee230/ColHero/?


----------

